# Mohawk Finishing Products Brush Tip Graining Markers



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Mohawk is the best :<))


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

+ 1 on Mohawk ..excellent products throughout


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

now I know its the best…... Charles agrees with me LMAO :<))


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Never seen these before, I've always used fine tip markers with limited results. Thanks for the review!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Never seen these before, I ve always used fine tip markers with limited results. Thanks for the review!
> 
> - splintergroup


It's hilarious that a thread that sat dormant for a year and a half was revived by a spammer. But yes, they are great touch up markers and I still use them.

I have three main solutions for graining. One is these markers, one is Mohawk Blendal sticks and the other is Prismacolor pencils. The markers work best over a top coat and the pencils and sticks work best over fillers like epoxy putty and Timbermate. Blendal sticks are good for coarse graining and tinting. I did a blog post highlighting the pencils and Blendal sticks over epoxy putty a while back if anyone is interested.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I've fallen into the trap of responding to an old post (that I had respond to even earlier) when it pops up again like this 8^)

I got a "repair" kit with some of the Blendal sticks when purchasing new cabinets a number of years ago. Never really understood how versatile they could be, thanks for the writeup!


----------

